# Stucked



## andro

Sometime happen to me that my atty or other part wont disassemble, glass, metal , plastic . And example my kayfun lite plus sometime doesnt want to leave the hammer mod and it end up taking it apart with pliers. 
Thats the last resort, and can scratch stuff. 
Today happened again and instead using a pliers i just wrapped around the 2 part that would not disassemble normal pvc tape for plumbing . The one that they use in the joined part of water pipe. 
That just give me enough grip to do by hand without ruining my gear .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz

why do you tighten the atty so tight in the first place?


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Sometime happen to me that my atty or other part wont disassemble, glass, metal , plastic . And example my kayfun lite plus sometime doesnt want to leave the hammer mod and it end up taking it apart with pliers.
> Thats the last resort, and can scratch stuff.
> Today happened again and instead using a pliers i just wrapped around the 2 part that would not disassemble normal pvc tape for plumbing . The one that they use in the joined part of water pipe.
> That just give me enough grip to do by hand without ruining my gear .


Good tip, thanks. I'm a serial overtightener!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Riaz said:


> why do you tighten the atty so tight in the first place?


I actually dont . But sometime just get stucked anyway .


----------



## Riaz

when i tighten mine, i usually stop when the atty bites- when it nears that tightening state, then just do another 1/4 turn


----------



## Spiri

Carry a rubber balloon with you, they are very handy to unscrew kayfun sections and tubes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Tanks sometimes become tighter than that compared to how you tightened it by happened due to vacuum pressure which arises when vaping.

It is actually quite normal for it to occur and I have found to happen to me on several occasions despite not over tightening it. 

What also works for me is to use a damp paper towel. wrapping a damp paper towel around the atty and then loosing it gives one the grip needed to apply the necessary force to loosen it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gazzacpt

I just use the end of my belt leather grips well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> I just use the end of my belt leather grips well.


The multiple functions of leather belts:
1) Sharpening knives
2) lashings
3) loosening atties


----------



## johan

Agree, I use the inner side of my belt to strop knives and cut throat razor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

The last 3 times I put the kayfun for 10 minutes in the freezer. That helped.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Only saw this now, thanks for the tip, this has happened to me a few times with attys getting stuck on the Nemises. I actually broke an Igo-l trying to get it of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Stripped an old Hard Drive for magnets the other day, this particular one had a thin rubber jacket, and the first thought I had was "hmm" just what I need for loosening those damn mods of mine. And I must say, it works great as a rubber mat underneath the battery charger when not in use.


----------



## PeterHarris

i use this blue rubber elastic exercise thing my wife got from discovery, but those yellow dish washing gloves works really well, just cut off a piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Great thread @andro, some really useful ways to make common househould items sort this problem out.

I usually just brute force by squeezing with my hands. If that doesnt work, or I cannot grip it I line my bench vice with a thick dish towel and then tighten the mod into it. That prevents scratches and grips enough for my paw to unscrew the offending bit.

Funny enough the Nautilus' (I use two) need to be opened this way at least once a week, even though I never consciously over tighten them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Great thread @andro, some really useful ways to make common househould items sort this problem out.
> 
> I usually just brute force by squeezing with my hands. If that doesnt work, or I cannot grip it I line my bench vice with a thick dish towel and then tighten the mod into it. That prevents scratches and grips enough for my paw to unscrew the offending bit.
> 
> Funny enough the Nautilus' (I use two) need to be opened this way at least once a week, even though I never consciously over tighten them


Your nautilus is just being naughty.


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> I just use the end of my belt leather grips well.


Before or after spanking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> Your nautilus is just being naughty.



Naughty and lus...

Considering that 5ml of juice can get drained between refills it makes sense that the untightening requires a lot of force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Great thread @andro, some really useful ways to make common househould items sort this problem out.
> 
> I usually just brute force by squeezing with my hands. If that doesnt work, or I cannot grip it I line my bench vice with a thick dish towel and then tighten the mod into it. That prevents scratches and grips enough for my paw to unscrew the offending bit.
> 
> Funny enough the Nautilus' (I use two) need to be opened this way at least once a week, even though I never consciously over tighten them



Funny how the Nautilus gets tight even if you didnt overtighten. Has happened to me a few times too

PS- i never knew a duck has paws

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

